# 24" peppermill shape



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm fixing to turn a 24" peppermill, and while I don't want a lot of beads I want som or it'll look pretty huge. I like the bottom of this mill and the body and neck, but maybe simplify the top profile a little. Do you like this profile overall for a 2 foot mill?

[attachment=13212]


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm thinking of just not including this part. 

[attachment=13213]


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 6, 2012)

I think if you do the edit like you proposed it will look pretty nice. I think my personal preference would be to make the head just marginally bigger but that's just what I envision, but as it sits with taking out those details I think it will look pretty good!


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm guessing here, but i would imagine that a 24" tall mill would need something on the order of a 4" dia. bottom. It could get to looking 'unbalanced" pretty easily with much less than that.

It looks mighty big to me in my mind, but then I'm not a Texan.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 6, 2012)

I can never plan things like this, I just get an idea or a vision in my head and then just chuck up some wood and start turnin. I kinda have to just let it come to me and listen to the wood, it tells me what it wants to be. sometimes I just shut the lathe off and step back and stare at a piece for awhile, sometimes I get it and sometimes I don't, if I don't I come back to it another day.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2012)

Mike Jones said:


> I'm guessing here, but i would imagine that a 24" tall mill would need something on the order of a 4" dia. bottom. It could get to looking 'unbalanced" pretty easily with much less than that.
> 
> It looks mighty big to me in my mind, but then I'm not a Texan.



I turned a 24" mill last year from a 4" blank and it was WAYYYY to big. Looked good but too fat. I gave it to Too Tall Jones and he said it was kinda small but it'd do.  Only reason I'm trying again is because I have a couple more 24" mechanisms and I don't want to cut them down!

:lolol:


----------



## Vern Tator (Nov 6, 2012)

Does a 24' Mill have it's own zip code? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 6, 2012)

I like graceful curves and no beads. I like your edited version. Try a proto with a 4 x 4. But then you already knew that. For a base, I am thinking maybe 3.25" tops


----------



## DKMD (Nov 6, 2012)

I like design you've shown, but I tend to favor simpler designs. Rob's suggestion is nice, but I think a few beads near the base might be a good thing. Your modified design seems like a good start.

A lot depends on the wood for me... The busier the wood, the simpler the design. Whatcha gonna make it out of?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 6, 2012)

Here is a crude rendition of how I see your vision. Personally I think you at least need the stacked beads at the bottom. I think there would be nothing wrong with a simple bead at the top separating the head and the body. It would break it up visually and if the wood had any grain at all help to buffer misalignments in the grain from the last twist of the mill.
[attachment=13232]
I left the bottom bead in. I think at minimum you should have at least one...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Here is a crude rendition of how I see your vision. Personally I think you at least need the stacked beads at the bottom. I think there would be nothing wrong with a simple bead at the top separating the head and the body. It would break it up visually and if the wood had any grain at all help to buffer misalignments in the grain from the last twist of the mill.
> 
> I left the bottom bead in. I think at minimum you should have at least one...



I see how you see the top, but not clear on the bottom. It's getting closer . . . .


----------



## elnino (Dec 20, 2012)

how did you drill that bad boy? 10 inch extender from either end?

cutting them down is always possible.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 20, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I'm thinking of just not including this part.



I took it PhotoShop

--------------- Original --------------------------- top bead edit ----------------- top &bottom bead edit ---
[attachment=14899][attachment=14897] [attachment=14898]


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 20, 2012)

Wildthings said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of just not including this part.
> ...


Wow, Nicely done. Now if my wife who just got Photoshop could only figure out how to take 30 or 40 pounds off my Christmas pictures it would be perfect.  If I get to vote, I like either of the 2 with the simpler top.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2012)

I also like the middle and right side one. Well done thanks for doing that.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2013)

I get mine at the same place I buy my fish guts. They have a little shelf for pepper mill guts in the corner. 

I buy most of mine from Packard Woodworks, but I get them from Chef Specialties and Craft Supplies USA (woodturnerscatalog.com) also. The only one I buy from CS USA is their shaftless. I buy the Deluxe SS mill mechs from Packard and ceramic ones from Chef Spec. - I have no rhyme or reason on why I use multiple vendors other than I'm OCD.

I do like the way the Packards install a little better though. It's a subtle difference but just seems to be a higher quality product.


----------

